

Why haven't I seen any aquaponics startups on here? - timthelion

Aquaponics https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Aquaponics is a highly productive, technologically advanced farming method. There is a huge need for software and hardware to monitor and controll the setups and the math can get pretty daunting. So why haven&#x27;t I seen any aquaponics monitoring and management as a service startups on here?
======
vishaldpatel
And by huge need, do you mean people ready to drop $$? If so, in what country?
As someone who has been following aquaponics in America, it feels like it
isn't nearly as popular here than parts of Asia and Australia.

~~~
timthelion
By a huge need, I mean that in order for the tech to work, a lot of software
has to be written.

I think that the market is made up of anyone currently eating organic, who
lives in a southern climate, and would like to have a machine attached to the
front wall of their house which produced fresh food for them with little worry
or cost, and a lot of good feeling. My impression is that market is huge. It's
the organic blogger mom market which seems to be a really big spender.

~~~
SCAQTony
I agree but Aquaponics is definitely a regional activity. Water is an
expensive commodity in Los Angeles whereas Seattle, or Portland not so much.

~~~
timthelion
Aquaponics requires very little water ;) Each system contains a lot of water,
but the water is constantly recirculated and loss is only through evaporation
and plant absorbtion.

What it actually needs is light, and if outside, year around above freezing
temps, so LA is WAY better than Seattle or Portland for it.

~~~
SCAQTony
I have to look into this.

